# how many t5 bulbs



## fjr (Sep 8, 2009)

for a 55 gallon tank how many bulbs do i need 2 or 4?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

1 is good light for growing very much any plant.

2 is much stronger will grow anything for sure.

That's my experience with Giesemann Midday 6000K T5HO with individual reflectors.

--Nikolay


----------



## fono (Sep 4, 2009)

On my 32g I use 2 X T5HO 24W (powerglo) 10h/day and 2 X T8 20W 3h/day and my gloss grow well.

For your 55g 2 watts per gallon of T5HO is good.

Regards

Guillaume


----------

